# Tillie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

YGRR received a call from an Animal Control Officer in the fall of 2010 about a nine-year-old Golden named Tilly. Her owner had to leave home very quickly due to personal problems and she had no one to take Tilly. The shelter was full and could not hold Tilly for more than a few days. A volunteer was quickly dispatched to pick up Tilly and take her to the YGRR veterinarian. Tilly was treated for Lyme and received antibiotics for a skin infection that had spread over her entire body. She came to Riverview and, after a few weeks, felt and looked much better.
A repeat adopter was called to meet Tilly. She came to the adoption appointment with her 14-year-old Golden named Buddy and everyone got along just fine. Tilly is now in her new home and has settled in beautifully. She is enjoying her fenced in yard and her daily walks. Tilly's new family couldn't be happier to have her!
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. is a non-profit 501(c)(3) organization founded in 1985. Rescue and Adoption services for Golden Retrievers from the six New England states. Address: P.O. Box 808, Hudson, MA 01749-0808 Hotline: 978-568-9700 
TOP About YGRR • Join YGRR • Special Events • YGRR Store​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I always look forward to your posts because I know it's going to be another Heartwarming story and happy ending for a special golden that has found their forever home. Tilly's story is no different. 

Tilly is such a beautiful Senior girl-so happy to hear she has found her forever home and family.

Merry Christmas sweet girl and to all at YGRR that made it possible. Another job well done.


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

Who could say no to a sweet looking girl like that?

Awesome!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Always love your YGRR success stories. So glad she has found a loving home to live out her golden years.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Tillie got her health taken care of and found a forever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is so nice to read the happy ending stories. Tilly is beautiful, I am glad she got her furever home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is a pretty girl. A big thank you to everyone who helped Tillie.


----------

